# scheppach deco flex quick release clamps



## jazza1972 (20 Nov 2017)

new to scrolling so just got this saw and doing lots of internal cuts. the problem with the pinless clamps is i spend more time loosening and tightening the small alen pins up. is there any type of lever clamp i could fit that would save time and sore finger tips


----------



## AES (20 Nov 2017)

I don't know your particular saw, but Axminster Tools do a set of after market Quick Release blade clamps that do fit a lot of saws. I suggest you contact their help desk (very helpful) and ask if their clamps will fit you saw. If NO then maybe worth while doing a search inside this section because several people here have made easy modifications to their own saws to make the Axi QR clamps fit.

Link:

http//www.axminster.co.uk

HTH

AES


----------



## Garno (20 Nov 2017)

That was my first scroll saw machine. I had it for four days before I sent it back. It very nearly put me off scroll sawing.
I also had that problem (amongst others) and sanded the ends of the blades, that seemed to help for a short while.
I now have this http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... saw-101772 and have to say it is worth every single penny of the extra cost.


----------



## whatknot (20 Nov 2017)

Are your present clamps like the picture ?



jazza1972":2jrgqz6s said:


> new to scrolling so just got this saw and doing lots of internal cuts. the problem with the pinless clamps is i spend more time loosening and tightening the small alen pins up. is there any type of lever clamp i could fit that would save time and sore finger tips


----------

